# Puppy with leg problems.......



## ALLBEEF (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello - everyone - this is my first post here...glad I found this forum!
Anyway - My family and I just adopted a male english bully pup. He's the cutest thing -- but he has a bad ankle. His front left ankle just rolls over and he walks on the side of his foot. He is not in any pain that I can tell. What causes this? Will he grow out of it? Will a brace help it? Where can I get a brace?
Here are a couple of pics of what I'm talking about. 
Thanks!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

OMGosh...well, I will first off say that your pup is one of the CUTEST things that I have ever seen before 

BUT...I would get him off to vet for x-rays like YESTERDAY...I have NO vet background, but, that doesn't look good at all..looks like it was broken when he was younger, & healed wrong TO ME anyhow...poor little guy...what did the breeder say about his leg to you before you adopted him?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 18, 2010)

We are carrying him to the vet tomorrow. We would have today, but they were closed. The breeder said he was born that way and it had a name for it. He was in a cage without a solid bottom which didn't help his condition.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

ALLBEEF said:


> We are carrying him to the vet tomorrow. We would have today, but they were closed. The breeder said he was born that way and it had a name for it. He was in a cage without a solid bottom which didn't help his condition.


what kind of bottom did it have?


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 18, 2010)

It had a wire bottom.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

ALLBEEF said:


> It had a wire bottom.


wow...that is a very inappropriate way to kennel a puppy...or any dog for that matter....was there a reason for that??


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't know the reason, other than possibly making it easier to clean up because it was off the floor with newspapers underneath it. I feel sure that didn't help his problem at all. I think I see some improvement just from a day being on solid ground.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

why did you buy the puppy from this person if you objected to the puppies living conditions and the puppy had structural problems? that pup needs to see a vet and probably have X-rays done ASAP it's not just his wrist that has a problem, He halso has severly splayed feet, I am greatly worried about this puppy's growth and quality of life, those are some of the worst legs i have ever seen


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Poor puppy.. my gosh he's CUTE! I hope he'll be ok, please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

ALLBEEF said:


> I don't know the reason, other than possibly making it easier to clean up because it was off the floor with newspapers underneath it. I feel sure that didn't help his problem at all. I think I see some improvement just from a day being on solid ground.


Yeah that that reeks of puppy mill and best case horrible BYB...poor guy

I glad your taking him to the vet....I hope its not something that could have been corrected by the "breeder" and was just left....they should have already taken him to the vet and had it looked over when they fist noticed the issue

I really hope you didn't give this person one penny !


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 18, 2010)

I know the puppy has bad legs and his previous living conditions were bad - we are past that now.....Back to fixing his legs......Does anyone know if braces will help? Do you know where I can get one? 
WE ARE CARRYING HIM TO THE VET TODAY....


Please no more comments about his previous living conditions or why we got him. We got him because we wanted too. 
Some of your comments sound negative against me for getting him......I think I helped him..


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Years ago when I worked at a Vet, someone brought in a Basset Hound with legs like that. He had been kept penned up in a crate all the time. He was such a cute pup and so friendly, I talked the Vet into letting me take him home. Because his legs probably hurt him, he spent a lot of time just sitting up in a begging position. With very careful exericising, he soon improved enough that I rehomed him with a young boy who had a paper route. The dog followed him everywhere when he went on his bicycle delivering papers.

I agree the pup should go to a Vet regarding his legs but hopefully a lot of it is just from lack of exercise. Both the Basset and the Bulldog are quite heavy breeds and don't have the best of legs if they are not properly bred and raised.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 18, 2010)

Kyllobernese said:


> Years ago when I worked at a Vet, someone brought in a Basset Hound with legs like that. He had been kept penned up in a crate all the time. He was such a cute pup and so friendly, I talked the Vet into letting me take him home. Because his legs probably hurt him, he spent a lot of time just sitting up in a begging position. With very careful exericising, he soon improved enough that I rehomed him with a young boy who had a paper route. The dog followed him everywhere when he went on his bicycle delivering papers.
> 
> I agree the pup should go to a Vet regarding his legs but hopefully a lot of it is just from lack of exercise. Both the Basset and the Bulldog are quite heavy breeds and don't have the best of legs if they are not properly bred and raised.


That sounds alot like Tank - He is not in any pain that we can tell - he just has a bad limp. I think some type of brace will help him out as he grows.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

> Back to fixing his legs......Does anyone know if braces will help? Do you know where I can get one?


The vet will answer these questions. I wouldn't dare speculate about whether a brace would help even if I were a vet because there could be a number of causes, and you couldn't tell which without examination.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Your pup is experiencing a form of rickets. There are braces but approx. 2 weeks on a properly nutritionally balanced diet with suppliments (esp. calcium and vit.D) will make massive improvements. Check out this web site:
http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/puppy_feed_program_for_knuckling_over.htm Please overlook the fact that it is for great danes as this problem is common in all breeds across the board when they come from less than desireable situations. 

I also delt with a rickets puppy at the end of the summer with my cocker rescue. X-rays won't show anything except the deformed joint at the moment if that. This is all nutritional. My cocker rescue didn't follow all the recommendations of Greatdanelady.com but her vet prescribed proper levels of calcium and vit. D suppliments and she already fed TOTW Wetlands so the pup was off to a rockin start and you could never tell that 3 weeks after treatment that he ever had an issue. PS He needs to be on carpet as much as possible at this point. No hard bare floors. 

Here is a great site for theraputic braces:
http://www.dogleggs.com/


----------

